# Account Hacked!



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Some time ago, I'd signed up for a Walmart account online. and forgot all about it. Today I rec'd an email informing me that my order had been placed - a $399.00 Apple Watch!!! Immediately following was a cancellation-of-order email.

I signed in to my account, changed the password, and deleted the cc info. Will this be enough?

Thanks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

nehimama said:


> Today I rec'd an email informing me that my order had been placed - a $399.00 Apple Watch!!!


Isn't that part of the money you're *saving* with your new spend spend spend save save save card? 

(I really wanted that watch)


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Isn't that part of the money you're *saving* with your new spend spend spend save save save card?
> 
> (I really wanted that watch)


Coffee spewed on keyboard!!!


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

I would personally contact the credit card company if it was me. If your number was compromised, you may have bigger problems. Just speaking from experience...not trying to scare you!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

nehimama said:


> Coffee spewed on keyboard!!!


I'll order you a new keyboard and a mop from Walmart.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

They usually cancel card and send a new one.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I get similar emails occasionally. But it's a phishing scam. The idea is for you to click on a link in the email, which will lead you to a page that looks exactly like you think it should, but is a fake page, in which they ask you your credit card number, etc. And, if you fill it in, then they've got it. 
I got one last week from Amazon, where I do a lot of business. Some of the links were generic amazon links, but the one you were supposed to click on was to something like BR549.com 

Normally, you can hover your cursor over the link and the actual address will show, however, my experience is that if I get a funny email, I go to Amazon, or Walmart, or whatever through my browser, not through the email. Then go to "my account" "my orders" or "recent activity"

Another one I get is a notice that, per my request, my email account will be deleted within 5 minutes of my opening the link about the email deletion, with a link to click on if I don't want it deleted. That link will lead to god knows where. 

I learned to never take anything I get at face value, after seeing the millions of people who are taken in every single day by these various and sundry scams. 

Only once have I actually had anything like that hacked, in 2003 or so, and it was a debit card from my local bank that a temp employee at Walmart during Christmas has copied. BUT, probably gotten thousands of emails wanting to get some numbers from me. The one that did get stolen, the Visa people tried their best to make me believe it happened on the internet, and wouldn't chase it down because it would cost them more than the $50 stolen to pursue it. Which is why so many thieves operate at will, because they know can get away with it.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies and tips - especially YOU, BFF!

I checked my bank acc't, and the funds were not removed. Also, my bank is good about notifying me when there is questionable activity.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

nehimama said:


> especially YOU, BFF!


For an extra fee (plus shipping and handling of course) I can include a special one time deal on a waterproof keyboard cover for only 29 easy payments of just $9.99. 
(Monitor cover not included at this price)
(small gratuities may be added randomly)
( )


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

hahaha, a scary thread included some good giggles - pretty good.
I have an alert set on all my accounts - anything in or out for more than $25 - I get a text message.
I've never heard of this type of phishing attempt - thanks for educating me.
@nehimama - whatever happened, glad you got it stopped. Hopefully, it's a one-time attempt.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I really like my bank! The fraud dep't notified me via phone call, card is permanently blocked, and new one on the way. The unauthorized charges were nearly $800.00, but were blocked.

*sigh* I guess I'll be writing checks until the new card gets here, but not complaining!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Darn thiefts!!!!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Please tell me you didn't click on the link in the email to log into your credit card account?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

haypoint said:


> Please tell me you didn't click on the link in the email to log into your credit card account?


*GASP!* No, I sure did not. I called my bank directly and they took care of business.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

A long while back, I received a Disney.com catalog and a Gap.com catalog in the mail. Just more junk mail I had never received before. But a few days later, I got a letter from both companies. They held the receipt for the $300 in children's clothes from each business. At that time, I'd never bought anything on line.

I was furious. I called customer service at both businesses. To my intense frustration, they were not interested in MY problem. They had my money, they shipped the clothes to the California address and they were done.

I called my bank and they needed a police report. So, a trip to the State Police, they made a report, sent the info to the Cops in California. I think I got my money back, long time ago, I can't recall.

But knowing no one was going to take an interest in the crime, I started searching the internet. With just the address, I was able to discover it was a 6 family apartment building. I got the names and phone numbers of several tenants. I made a few phone calls, explained what I was calling about. Everyone said that there were no new tenants and doubted anyone there would be running a scam. No one there by the name on my receipt.

The only conclusion, I could come up with, is that with tracking number the scammers would know when to sit on the apartment building's steps and claim the packages.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I think that would make me pretty irate, too! Thieving, deceiving: GRRRR!


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

I have two email addresses and I find that the one that I don't use much, but is @gmail.com is the one that is get the most traffic of these kinds of emails. The other one is @frontier.com which is via Yahoo, but I seldom get these kinds that say, "your package has been mailed" and the like. 
I always place my cursor over the senders name and it will show if it is in fact from who they are representing to be. I still don't click on the email. If I am in doubt, I go to my account with them, if I have one and then go thru that page, not the one they want me to click on in the email. I find may spammers that way, and if it is, I just delete them, and move on. I found out that I can't stop them from sending them, dang it, but I don't have to click on it and that doesn't allow them to connect me with their scams. Just how I deal with them. I do on occasion report them back to the company they are representing, but I also know they get loads of reports and can't deal with them all, so I leave them alone too, unless I think I have been scammed and then, I start contacting my bank, my credit card, all the people who should know about my account, without giving out information to strangers. But that is how I deal with them and I am sure they are looking and finding ways to tap into my account somehow. I also try to go thru PayPal to buy things, unless I am using the credit card of the company I am dealing with like Amazon. I figure that way my credit card number isn't out there on who knows where's companies machines and if by chance I do go to a company to buy something, I don't use an account, so that the information isn't supposed to be held by them in their computer. Just my way of dealing with the Scammers, until they find out about this and find new ways to deal with me. lol


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

#1 WV BonBonQueen said:


> I find may spammers that way, and if it is, I just delete them, and move on.


Rather than deleting them, you should be tagging them as spam, so the spam filter can learn and improve its filtering.



> I do on occasion report them back to the company they are representing


Don't bother with that; it only wastes your time and theirs. They have no way of doing anything about spammers.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Rather than deleting them, you should be tagging them as spam, so the spam filter can learn and improve its filtering.


Yes, you are right about tagging them as spam. I will have to remember that, so my filters can attack them as they should. Thanks!!!


----------

